# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Video  Dr. Lindsey Frontal restoration at 6 months

## Dr. Lindsey

Here's a 6 month update on a guy my age on whom we did a medium sized frontal case 6 months ago.  He looks great and will only improve as time goes by.  In the short video Wendy and I review his case and give a snippet of him at the end showing the front and back.

The video is:  http://vimeo.com/210765081



Dr. Lindsey

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

Well its 9 months and he stopped by today on his way through town.   Looking even better and promising to show up at a year...and more importantly, to bring his son who's 6 months out from transplant into scars, by next month!



Here are his before and 9 month pics.  Scar A to A+.  More hair still to come.



Dr. Lindsey

----------


## Hairhope4ever

Really nice result thus far. Should be exciting to see how it progresses.

----------


## Anil Sharma

Excellent work  :Smile:

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

Thanks!

Dr. L

----------

